# goldfishfanforever's blog



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

So yeah guys I'm new but I thought I would create a blog mainly for my fish and sometimes for my other pets but let's get into this . (Also sorry all these pics and vids are bad they were taken on an iPod Touch 4th Gen.)

My 33 gallon goldfish tank - Stock:
2 telescope eye goldfish
1 weather loach
2 baby bn plecos (moving out soon)
10 white cloud mountain minnows (moving out soon as well hopefully)
2 zebra danios (also should be moving out)
2 red cherry shrimp (moving as well :lol
3 baby guppies (and yes they are moving as well :wink

Video & Pics:
http://vid28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/goldfishfanforever/IMG_0112_zps9mruhkwl.mp4
Tioku - 23/04/2016 8 grams - 07/05/2016 10 grams (25% increase)

Tishi - 23/04/2016 5 grams - 07/05/2016 6 grams (20% increase)

Tioku and Tishi


My 42 gallon planted tank - Stock:
2 angelfish
4 bn plecos (the two who aren't a pair are moving out)
1 molly (moving out)
1 black neon tetra (getting some more)
1 neon tetra (getting some more)
1 rummynose tetra (getting some more)
6 cardinal tetras
3 peppered corydoras
2 bronze corydoras 

Pics:

Video:
http://vid28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/goldfishfanforever/IMG_0039_zpsewfjzk3d.mp4
Future plans:
9 gallon planted tank:
1 male betta
1 bn pleco
2 red cherry shrimp

7 gallon planted tank:
1 betta (male or female)
1 bn pleco

15 gallon tank:
2 bn plecos
1 molly
3 guppies

My dogs

Kiwi:

Tilly:


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

So I am hoping to get my new betta in less than 12 hours but I'm not really too sure but anyway here are some pictures of some of my last betta's although I think I may have some more of my female - Ribbon, my male - Alfie and another male called Charlie. I have owned 5 bettas, 4 males and a female and Charlie was my first betta. I then got Ribbon and then Alfie and after they later past I got Gandalf and after him I got a new one but in the time I had him I never did name him as there just didn't seem to be a fitting name for him.
No name-

Gandalf-

Gandalf's tank-

I actually still have those anubias and crypts today  I may still also have those jungle val as well  Anyway that is it for now so I will hunt out some pictures of Alfie, Ribbon and Charlie if I have any


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

Just got my betta  Will post pics later


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Gandalf looks so much like my Hatzallah except he is a crowntail. Colorwise, they are twins.

I love your goldfish! Adorable. Those are my favorite kind. I always got Black Moors when I was little. Unfortunately my parents gave them a 2 or 3 gallon bowl and nooooo filter. So sad! They should have known better because they had a filtered large tank.


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Gandalf looks so much like my Hatzallah except he is a crowntail. Colorwise, they are twins.
> 
> I love your goldfish! Adorable. Those are my favorite kind. I always got Black Moors when I was little. Unfortunately my parents gave them a 2 or 3 gallon bowl and nooooo filter. So sad! They should have known better because they had a filtered large tank.


Thanks and yeah I thought that Gandalf looked like Hatzallah colour wise. I remembered I have actually had 8 bettas now. & males and a female and the new one is a male so yeah he is number 8 in my long line of bettas I have had


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

Well Caspar (my new male) lasted less than 24 hours but I'm happy at least he got a home for the last few hours of his life. He was a marble blue/black colour.


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

On the 16th I got three female bettas to start my sorority so in about a week I will be getting 3 more and should be moving them to a 32 gallon after I resilicon it


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

So I am thinking my female bettas May have ich which means all my tanks will now have ich but oh well we will get to that if it turns out to be the case but I have got a new male who has no fins apart from his pectorals so atm he is in with the girls which I know is not ideal but I just haven't had the time to set up a spare tank as I'm not too well atm.


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

So the male has been put in a breeder box to heal and he has started building a bubble nest


----------

